# How Do I Find A Stud



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to mount a LCD TV in the bedroom area of my 30rls. The mount I am going to use is a arm style and was wonding how do I find a stud in the wall. Will a stud finder find it. I assume it is metal. What type of anchor screws should I use? I am probably going to move the smoke detector, what are the chances they anchored the smoke detector into a stud. Any advice?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Most of the time arm style mounts and metal studs dont mix well. You might end up with the tv on the floor after a hard bump.
Go with a flat mount if you can.

As far as the stud finder, some will some wont. It depends on your unit.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Look for a Stud finder that will also detect metal studs, the one I have will do both wood and metal.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't use a stud finder . . . . . I cause too much interference with the device.









thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week .. .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of the Sydney models have a wood stud (my 08 31rqs has one) in the entertainment area for mounting a swivel mount.

If you do not have one then you will be limited in what you can do. Maybe a through bolt if it is on an interior wall.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I can't use a stud finder . . . . . I cause too much interference with the device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I simply look in a mirror....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Match.com?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

No need to look further


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll let Scott reply to this when he see's it. But I believe he called Keystone and they are wood studs, and they are super small. I think he is currently building some sort of mod for the front bedroom to mount a flat panel. I'll have him post when he gets home.

Meredith


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan to put a piece of plywood to hit a couple studs and then attach the lcd arm to that. I don't think i will drive with the TV attached unless I can rig up some sort of straps to strap it to the wall to take all of the load off of the arm. And for all the jokes, tough to resist that one ;-)
)


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I called Keystone to get the sizing of the studs when we replaced the "Legend" flat screen TV that came with our TV with a Panasonic. Whoever mounted the LCD swivel mount, missed the "stud" by an inch (it was only held up by the quarter-inch of wall paneling). According to Keystone, they use 1 x 1 for the studs (so figure a true 3/4 x 3/4). This is not adequate to hold very much weight, so I used a new LCD mount in conjunction with the pedestal mount for stability during transport. The TV is in the main living area on a cabinet top. Instead of using a stud finder (which relies on the concept that whoever mounted something to the stud in the first place hit it dead center), I removed the coax wall plate, measured to the right edge of the stud, then calculated its exact center, then marked it on the exterior side of the wall where I wanted to drill.

As far as for the bedroom, I fabricated a wood mount to use with a cheaper tilt-only wall mount form BestBuy. This is mounted on top of the TV stand that came with the trailer. We will post some photos soon.

Flame-suit on for those who are anti-TV.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Call 1/800-ima-stud, of course!!








Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cabullydogs said:


> I called Keystone to get the sizing of the studs when we replaced the "Legend" flat screen TV that came with our TV with a Panasonic. Whoever mounted the LCD swivel mount, missed the "stud" by an inch (it was only held up by the quarter-inch of wall paneling). According to Keystone, they use 1 x 1 for the studs (so figure a true 3/4 x 3/4). This is not adequate to hold very much weight, so I used a new LCD mount in conjunction with the pedestal mount for stability during transport. The TV is in the main living area on a cabinet top. Instead of using a stud finder (which relies on the concept that whoever mounted something to the stud in the first place hit it dead center), I removed the coax wall plate, measured to the right edge of the stud, then calculated its exact center, then marked it on the exterior side of the wall where I wanted to drill.
> 
> As far as for the bedroom, I fabricated a wood mount to use with a cheaper tilt-only wall mount form BestBuy. This is mounted on top of the TV stand that came with the trailer. We will post some photos soon.
> 
> Flame-suit on for those who are anti-TV.....


There may some miscommunication with Keystone. The Aluminum studs are 1x1. The wood stud for mounting the TV mount in our trailer appears to be a 3x3 (by measuring the wall thickness).


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

In this case, I am referring to the wall that separates the main living area from the front bedroom. I verified its size with a mechanic's mirror placed into the hole for the coax cable wall plate.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i can see were my studs are when there's are temp change outside. the outside of the outback seems to display them well.
there is dew between the studs and no dew over the studs, or maybe the other way around but it's visible. hope that's not a bad thing


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You can look at the panelling as well. I found mine by looking for the small nails that hold the panel to the stud. Then push against the panelling. If it does not give you found it.

Thor


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I just knocked on the wall to find (listen) for a stud on the inside walls. There weren't many where I was looking except near the corners. You will probably find the same unless there was already something hanging there of weight from the factory. They don't put in extra if they don't need it.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Best 30 seconds of love right here.


----------

